

Common Lisp Implementations: A Survey - alrex021
http://common-lisp.net/~dlw/LispSurvey.html

======
mark_l_watson
That is comprehensive! Good job. I still do about 1/3 of all of my consulting
work in Lisp languages, and even though not the subject of Dan's survey, I
suspect that Clojure will help keep Lisp popular with developers who are
looking for high productivity languages.

------
edeion
btw, I'd love to see Paul Graham's book "The ANSI Common Lisp" sold as an
e-book.

~~~
mahmud
Here is an unofficial "errata", mostly stylistic issues should you get a copy:

[http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/academics/courses/325/reading...](http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/academics/courses/325/readings/graham/graham-
notes.html)

ANSI CL was the first book that helped me enjoy Lisp. My previous books were
all vintage "AI" books that were dull. However, one quickly grows out the
Graham subset of Common Lisp and ends up using the language to its full
potential (i.e. with proper iteration, condition system, object system,
exceptions, packages and modules.)

~~~
edeion
Nice link, thanks!

Actually, this book is one that I'd like to keep on the (virtual) back burner.
But there is no way I store more paper on my shelves. Fortunately, I bought
Practical CL before I set this rule :) But how do I thank PG for On Lisp?

